# Bitchin' some knife shop down in the south



## johnny (Nov 10, 2017)

How can it be professional that I tell you guys and gals a story went wrong with a shop? I clearly have my responsibilities in the matter, but I need to get it off my chest to my respected knife dudes/dudettes here.

No who just the what and the when?

Ps: it's not a vendor on this forum btw.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 10, 2017)

Coutelier Nola. Has to be.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 10, 2017)

Well, this should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## valgard (Nov 10, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Coutelier Nola. Has to be.



+1 vote for the above, it's too easy


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 10, 2017)

...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 10, 2017)

So, to begin pulling teeth: Did the story involve you as a customer, supplier, employee or business partner?


----------



## johnny (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm still at work, but the story goes me as a online customer


----------



## labor of love (Nov 10, 2017)

Holy crap, that store is like an hour away from me, how do you guys know about it and not me?


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 10, 2017)

The Google and the IG my friend


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 10, 2017)

Now you've painted your responsibility into a corner - without a story this thread is an endorsement of that business


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 10, 2017)

Based on the thread title I do not share your opinion


----------



## johnny (Nov 10, 2017)

Well it started with me asking more info about a Takamura Hana they had and saying i was interested. She sent me a PayPal invoice but I never said I would take it yet, so I told them to wait a bit that I make my mind. So i decided not too, cause they just received a rare Takeda. Told them so, and they sent me a new invoice and told me there's only one left. The day after on a whim, I made the purchase payment and got no news whatsoever for 4 days. I sent at least 2-3 emails. I wrote a forth one saying that I was canceling. Couple minutes after, I got the mail saying it was cancelled and I had to pay a fee (40$ CAD) for rerouting the package ( that I never got the shipping tracking confirmation whatever). I wrote to them to say I was sorry that I got nervous of not having any news from them and I had jumped the gun. The discussion after was one sided and never got a response and I got blocked on Instagram. So who's the ******* heh? Me ? I'm thinking both. But on the other hand...

What do you guys/gals if any think?


----------



## johnny (Nov 10, 2017)

And i said a knife shop down south 'cause i work in the Great North and everything 'south to me.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 10, 2017)

I think PayPal is your friend and the vendor is an ass...is it the vendor mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 10, 2017)

"no response", "blocked on instagram" does sound like a very unprofessional response to anyone one had actual business (an invoice was written in anger, even if an order was cancelled later) with. Just my opinion.


----------



## daveb (Nov 10, 2017)

Takamura? Takeda? Say it's not up north down south.


----------



## johnny (Nov 10, 2017)

daveb said:


> Takamura? Takeda? Say it's not up north down south.



Yeah yeah what's the point?


----------



## daveb (Nov 11, 2017)

Your down south may be my up north.

I think the vendor belongs in the calculus.


----------



## johnny (Nov 12, 2017)

Well, I won't say the name, but it's got two votes now. Anybody can share other similar experiences with them ?


----------



## panda (Dec 12, 2017)

why is this in back of house forum?


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Dec 13, 2017)

valgard said:


> +1 vote for the above, it's too easy


First and only guess haha

Also Panda I'm pretty sure it's in here because there haven't been any other new posts in here since mid Nov...


----------

